# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Më duhet një esse - përshkrim i personazhit kryesor

## xhensila86

te gjithe ju qe keni lexuar 1 liber qe ju ka ngelur fiksim,mund te me pershkruani personazhin kryesor ashtu sic ju e perfytyroni,fizikisht,qe mund te jete dhe i ndryshem nga pershkrimi i autorit.mund ta dergoni dhe ne forme eseje.do jua di per nder.kis.kalofshi 1 dite te mrekullushme te gjithe

----------


## SaS

nje gje te keshilloj xhensila !!! qe te marresh librin shkrim akademik !!! aty ke te gjtha rregullat qe nga paragrafi llojet e paragrafit edhe essete ndertimin e tyre dhe llojet e esseve !!! po smesove vete si ndertohet nje esse edhe ta besh vete nje te tille ske per te mesuar asnjehere edhe sikur te dergojme ne esse !!! gjitha te mirat pekte nga une !!!

----------


## Borix

www.findarticles.com (kerkim te mbare!)

----------


## Jack Watson

Pse mer, do lodhim trut per ty ne!

----------


## xhensila86

degjo ketu ti.thjesht doja te me pershkruanit nje personazh si e perfytyroni.ajo ne forme eseje ishte shaka.se ate shkrimin akademik e di permendesh.dhe se ke iden se cfare esesh bej une..gjithsesi faleminderit per ndihmen,ne raste te tilla ta shperblefsha

----------


## SaS

> degjo ketu ti.thjesht doja te me pershkruanit nje personazh si e perfytyroni.ajo ne forme eseje ishte shaka.se ate shkrimin akademik e di permendesh.dhe se ke iden se cfare esesh bej une..gjithsesi faleminderit per ndihmen,ne raste te tilla ta shperblefsha


mos u nevrikos ti se une nje gje te thashe per mire !!! ej zot na ruaj !!! bej nder te gjesh qeder i thone kesaj pune !!!

----------


## xhensila86

po ti asnje liber ske lexuar.do me pelqente nje pershkrim i joti se ke goxha bagazh.

----------


## SaS

> po ti asnje liber ske lexuar.do me pelqente nje pershkrim i joti se ke goxha bagazh.


o xhensila me lejo te te them se mendjemadhesia eshte gjeja me e poshter ne kete bote edhe mosmirenjohesit !!! kaq kisha !!! nuk ia vlen ti  harxhoj shkronjat !!! zoti te bekofte !!!

----------

